
Introducing B12 – Intelligent software to design websites - theopak
http://blog.b12.io/post/147944179936/introducing-b12
======
marcua
Hi there! I'm Adam, the co-founder and CTO of B12. Happy to answer questions!

~~~
mamikonyana
Hi Adam, congrats on your series A. What's the benefit of using B12 over other
website builders?

~~~
marcua
Thanks for your reply, @mamikonyana!

Through Orchestra, the human-assisted AI work platform we open sourced
([http://orchestra.b12.io/](http://orchestra.b12.io/)), our customers benefit
from a high-touch experience - equivalent to what you would expect with an
agency custom website build - and a self-optimizing, intelligent website at a
fraction of the cost/time.

Meanwhile, our automation-augmented experts are free to focus on what they do
best: creative and analytical work. Orchestra and our algorithmic design
tooling allow the machines to automate away the nagging repetition of mundane
tasks, like staffing, process check-ins, and quality assurance.

I'm happy to expand on this answer, and you can find a bunch of papers that
this is all based on at the Orchestra website.

------
venuzr
I notice that you have a bunch of showcase websites on your site. Do you have
any examples/data to show how you either save time and money for the client
company / reduce friction?

